# 1990 Nissan Stanza any possible alternator swap upgrades?



## blubaustin (Jun 26, 2017)

Working on a buddies 1990 Nissan Stanza and was wondering if there were any possible alternator swap ugprades that anyone knows of? I've tried searching around here on the forum, and google and haven't come up with much. Was hoping there something around 120-140 amp area. Thank you.


----------

